# Need help picking name for new horse!



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

Not sure if this is the best place for this thread... I'm about to buy a gorgeous grullo / buckskin and am having a tough time picking a name. He's built like a tank, has a high head carriage, and a big stride. When I ride him he feels like what I'd imagine a war horse to be like... bold, brave, and regal! 

Want to take a poll of which names you guys like most. LMK if you have other suggestions too! A couple pics attached.

Spartan
Chief 
Sarge (aka Sergeant)
Trooper
Caesar
Apollo 
Ares 
Achilles 
Khan
Sultan


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

He's gorgeous!

Valor is one of my favorites. Add anything before it. My own mare, I recently gave her a 'registered' name even though she's a grade. She is extremely courageous and brave, so I decided between Shyanne's Valor and Cheyenne Valor (last as in the tribe).

What about Apollo's Valor? or Sultan's Valor? Or Khan Valor?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sarge! 

How about adding Tank into the list? He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

Thanks!! Sarge seems to be the favorite amongst friends and family... but also like the idea of Valor X. Decisions...


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

What about Regal? I feel like that suits him!

Otherwise I love Khan, Valor Khan, sounds very impressive!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

For some reason he looks like a "Roman" to me.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Trooper and Khan. Charger and Bishop also came to mind after viewing the picts . He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm also going to put "Major" out there as a suggestion!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, at my old barn we had a buckskin named Trooper...great name.
He is beautiful. 
I like Regal, @seabiscuit91 it does look like it'd fit him.

Sarge is a nice name too.


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

Aw you guys are so great!! I like all of them!

Khan seems to be another close favorite behind Sarge. Charger is definitely an option, as he has a lot of go and has a habit of leaning on the bit (something I'm going to help him with). I also like Major and Regal. Dang it. 

Maybe once I bring him home I'll get clearer on what suits him best.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Something to consider while you're mulling over it... 

One thing I've always found with names for any kind of pet: it's a LOT easier to try to call them by name if you have two or more syllables! Makes for a more recognizable sound pattern than just one.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

How about Warrior?
I also like Sarge and Chief
I used to ride a Sergeant Major and a Chieftain. I had a friend who had a Laoch (Warrior), which if I remember correctly is Scots Gaelic for a brave warrior, hero or soldier. She always said he was her warrior.


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

@SteadyOn ha yeah that's a really good point. One of the things that's been holding me back from Khan... 

@Caledonian ohh I like where you're going with the Gaelic. My husband and I both have Scottish and Irish blood, so that could definitely be something we think about. Also really like Warrior. 

You guys are so good at this!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think Warrior fits him...he's definitely sharp!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Another thought: If you like Khan but wanted to add a syllable, what about Shere Khan, like the tiger in The Jungle Book?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

So, have you picked something?


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

@SteadyOn Ha - no! I've had him here for a week and I still can't land on something. The problem I'm having is that his got a multifaceted personality. He's a big derp, yet still strong and regal... and has fallen madly in love with the mare he came with... so a total romantic too. I'm so stuck and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Brittany Ann McClafferty said:


> @SteadyOn Ha - no! I've had him here for a week and I still can't land on something. The problem I'm having is that his got a multifaceted personality. He's a big derp, yet still strong and regal... and has fallen madly in love with the mare he came with... so a total romantic too. I'm so stuck and it's driving me nuts!


(Don) Quixote? Casanova? 

Of the earlier suggestions I liked something like Caesar's Valor. or Emperor's Valor. (Roman Valor?)


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

You know what... I actually think Casanova (or "Cas" for short) might work! I'm gonna try it out for the day to test it - thanks!!


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice looking horse. Is he registered? Do you know the name of the sire and dam? What breed is he? What about "Dunn It Again".


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Stud Muffin :wink:


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> Stud Muffin :wink:


Or Studless Muffin, if he's gelded :wink:


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 13, 2016)

Brittany Ann McClafferty,


Inasmuch as it looks like the flatlands in the background of the photos, how about PRAIRIE WIND??


HANDSOME lad is he. - LUCKY you, imo.


yours, tn










Brittany Ann McClafferty said:


> Thanks!! Sarge seems to be the favorite amongst friends and family... but also like the idea of Valor X. Decisions...


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I love the name Casanova! Cas is a great nickname and you could even go with Nova, too! ;-) That's my thing with names- there has to be a suitable nickname in it too. And it took me a _month_ to settle on a name for my mare. I just wanted to make sure I could find a name befitting of my girl.


Another name I just wanted to add to the table if you don't stick with Casanova (which I think you should I adore how it rolls off the tongue, even if it's longer. That's what nicknames are for!) is Arion. That's what I thought of when I first saw him. It's a name I've had tucked away since I was little and reading Percy Jackson books. He's this mythical horse with loads of spunk and power (immortal, fast horse), but he's really just a big sweetheart. Oh, and he can talk. Plus, I'm a sucker for Greek Mythology (I have a bird named Hermes). If you google Arion you'll learn all about him.

Please let us know what you end up deciding and I'll never object to pictures of your gorgeous boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brittany Ann McClafferty (May 18, 2017)

Wow you guys have seriously been so helpful!!! So many great suggestions! Thank you! 

Casanova definitely worked, until I was chatting with the previous owner the other day and learned that this poor fella spent most of his life alone up until the age of 7 or 8. With such a lack of socialization, it's no surprise he gets so easily attached to others (people, horses, you name it). So while he definitely has a romantic side, it's driven from a desire for connection.

With that in mind, we've decided the name "Takoda" really fit him. Takoda means "friend of everyone" in Sioux... which he most certainly is. I know the name doesn't completely capture his gallant stride and proud personality, but I can tell that, deep down, the only thing he truly cares about is companionship, and I want to honor that.


----------



## Alassea (Jul 8, 2017)

First, he is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! How about Maverick or Major?


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 13, 2016)

Brittany Ann McClafferty said:


> With that in mind, we've decided the name "Takoda" really fit him. Takoda means "friend of everyone" in Sioux... which he most certainly is. I know the name doesn't completely capture his gallant stride and proud personality, but I can tell that, deep down, the only thing he truly cares about is companionship, and I want to honor that.





GOOD name, imo.


yours, tn


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

He is beautiful. I like Chief, and Aries. Some other names could be Cherokee or I like Cedar. Also he looks like the horse "Spirit" from the movie.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a horse named "Witko" it means crazy in Lakota.


----------

